

Ask HN: Resource on Business Model for Web Startup - timothychung

Is there any solid and comprehensive book or article on business model for web startup?<p>I am particularly interested in how to generate revenue from a web service.<p>Info about ad revenue, case studies and interviews would be nice.<p>Cheers. :-)
======
mjfern
A few resources you might find useful on business/revenue models:

[http://www.longtail.com/the_long_tail/2009/03/terrific-
surve...](http://www.longtail.com/the_long_tail/2009/03/terrific-survey-of-
free-business-models-online.html)

<http://digitalenterprise.org/models/models.html>

[http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2009/01/three-
free...](http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2009/01/three-freemium-
strategies.html)

